# انعقد



## makala

تحية لكم,
عندي مشكلة في فهم كلمة "انعقد" في الجملة التالية:

أصل كل فعل وحركة في العالم من الحب والإرادة فهو أصل كل فعل ومبدؤه كما أن البغض والكراهة مانع وصاد لكل ما انعقد بسببه ومادته فهو أصل كل ترك إذا فسر الترك بالأمر الوجودي كما يفسره بذلك أكثر أهل النظر

ما معنى انعقد في هذا السياق؟


----------



## Xence

عندما نقول " انعقد المؤتمر" فهذا يعني أن الأطراف التي تشكّله اجتمعت والتمّت بعد أن كانت متفرقة.. وكذلك الحب في المثال المذكور، فهو السبب في جذب الأشياء نحو بعضها وجمعها مع بعضها البعض، تماما كما ينعقد الزواج بين رجل وامرأة مثلا.. بعكس الكراهة التي تكون سببا في التنافر والتباعد وحلّ كل ما هو منعقد. ا​


----------



## makala

كنت أظن الأمر أكثر تعقيدا

شكرا Xence


----------

